# Hi...about cross dominance



## kriscross (May 9, 2013)

My right hand is much stronger and more stable than my left- so I prefer that to be the hand I hold the slingshot with. My right eye, however, is (by the usual simple tests) my dominant eye. So, I'm pulling the pouch back with my left hand to just under my left eye. I've been closing my right eye and side shooting, using my left, non-dominant eye to align the bands. Would I do better keeping both eyes open? I've seen scant mention of shooting this way. What are my options as a cross dominant shooter? Any thoughts ?

Slingshots and slingshot people are a recent find for me and I'm having lots of fun. By the way, I'd like to meet enthusiasts from Massachusetts. Thanks, Steve from Brookline, Ma.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmmmm ... My right hand is stronger and more stable than my left, and I am right eye dominant. But I still find the best way for me to shoot is to hold the frame with my left hand and draw with my right. It is not so difficult to keep the left elbow locked, and I have more strength for drawing with my right hand and arm.

Of course, if you have been shooting for a long time and are used to a right hand frame hold, then it is probably not worth it to try to switch. But if you are relatively new to it, you might try holding the frame with your left hand and drawing with your right. That will make it easier to use your dominant eye to look down the bands.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

shoot both ways. after a certain amount of shots, switch. you can also try putting on a lanyard to hold your weak hand a bit more steadier by letting it rest against your opened hand while pulling back on the pouch. i shoot with both hands . gives both eyes a chance to equal themselves out as much as possible.


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

I am the same as you and shooting side style by closing the right eye, I,m finding it works well and am pleased with the way my accuracy is improving but here,s the strange thing; my eye dominance seems to be changing.
When I previously held a finger up toward an object with both eyes open I would mainly see the finger with my right eye, as when I was pistol shooting I would see the front sight on the gun strongly with my right eye with another ' ghostly' finger seen by my left eye as is usual. Now when I do the same I am seeing two fingers of almost equal 'strength' .
It's worth noting that, if you decide to shoot instinctively, Gamekeeper John is also right eye dominant holding the fork in his right hand and he's not missing much!


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I was in exactly the same position myself a few months back. Aiming with both eyes is useless because feedback from your right eye drowns out that from your left, and your bands are necessarily aligned with your left eye.

I got quite good using just my left eye (when one is closed eye dominance ceases to be an issue).

However, I ended up retraining myself to hold the frame with my left hand as I want to take up archery and wanted commonality. I found it easier to retrain after I'd been laid up with the flu for a couple of weeks and therefore had a period of no shooting. Using an ergo slingshot designed for left hand hold also helped (before switching I was using symmetrical Dankung frames, but these felt weird in my left hand).


----------

